# Hilfe bei Einstellung von neuen Monitor



## Rallyesport (11. Januar 2020)

Hallo,
ich hatte mir vor über zwei Jahren einen Iiyama GB2783QSU gekauft und mit dem von Anfang an Probleme mit Free Sync gehabt.
Von der Bildqualität war ich aber soweit überzeugt, bzw zufrieden. 
Jetzt habe ich mir als Hauptmonitor was neues gekauft, einen Asus TUF Gaming VG32V.
FreeSync funktioniert bei dem tadellos, das Bild ist aber irgendwie unterirdisch. 
Es scheint bei dem keine wirkliche Standardeinstellung zu geben, nur halt vorgefertigte wie Landschaft, Rennspiel, ect.
Bei den meissten voreingestellten Einstellungen kann man auch recht wenig nachregeln, bei dem einen ist die Sättigung gesperrt, bei der anderen die Schärfe und so weiter.
Bei den wenigen Modis bei denen eine händische Einstellung möglich ist, ist die Grundeinstellung aber vollkommen versaut.
Teilweise sind da dunkle Bereiche im Bild wo auf dem alten Iiyama noch viel zu sehen ist, überhaupt nichts zu sehen. 
Da nutzt es auch nichts das Bild heller zu stellen oder am Kontrast zu spielen. 
Da tut sich einfach nichts.
Der HDR Modus ist da noch der brauchbarste, wobei ich von dem auch nicht überzeugt bin.
Teilweise sind die Farben da so blass und verwaschen und irgendwie ist das Bild sehr Hell, obwohl die Helligkeit von mir schon über den Radeon Treiber zurück gedreht wurde.
Also kurz gesagt hatte ich mir da mehr erhofft.
Oder muss ich da vll irgendetwas anders einstellen? 
Pixelformat? Farbtiefe? 
Ich hab keine Ahnung^^
Viele Grüße RS

Achso was auch noch nervig ist, es schaut aus als würde der Monitor oder irgendetwas noch so ein Filter der alles extrem scharf zeichnet drüber legen, die Schrift ect ist teilweise verfärbt und extrem scharf.
Ist schwer zu beschreiben.
Vor allem bei rot oder blau gut zu sehen, da ist ein richtiger Farbsaum hinter den Buchstaben und alles so extrem übersättigt.

Und was bestimmt noch wichtig ist,
das ganze hängt an einem Lindy DP Kabel an einer Vega 64 mit neustem Treiber.


----------



## gekipptes-Bit (11. Januar 2020)

Ich hatte mal einen zu hellen LG_Monitor, da war mit Monitoreinstellungen und durch kalibrieren von Windows kein zufrieden stellendes Ergebnis möglich. Ich hatte einfach verschiedene ICC-Profile von anderen Monitoren installiert und blieb bei einem von HP-Monitor nach kurzer Zeit hängen.
Dieser hatte sehr gute Sättigungswerte, Gamma, Kontrast und Helligkeit ebenso, genau richtig nicht zu grell und für die Augen auch angenehm.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (11. Januar 2020)

die einstellung wird gern übersehen.
ändere YCb zu RGB! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: @Radeon
https://www.amd.com/system/files/2018-12/Pixel Format 1.jpg


----------



## JoM79 (11. Januar 2020)

Er hat ne AMD Karte, aber ja, im AMD Treiber gibt es auch ne Einstellung dafür.
Ändert aber auch nix an den dunklen Bereichen und den sonstigen Einstellungen. 
Wie siehts aus mit den Einstellungen für Schärfe, Sättigung, Black Equalizer etc.


----------



## Rallyesport (12. Januar 2020)

Hallo damit hatte ich schon rumgespielt, dummerweise kann ich da nichts mehr umstellen, eben ging das noch, aber jetzt sind die Treiber eigenen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten nicht mehr zu benutzen. 
Ich kann weder was an der Helligkeit oder Kontrast, noch YCb zuRGB wechseln und wie viel Farbtiefe sollte eingestellt sein?
Geht wieder scheint nen Bug im Treiber zu sein, man muss aus dem fenster raus und dann kann man wieder rein.
was ist der Unterschied zwischen YCb und RGB?
Im Netz habe ich die Tage nämlich etwas gefunden, man sollte von HDR auf YCb umschlaten und 10Bit auswählen.

Achso nicht das wir aneinander vorbei reden, ich hab in Windows 10 HDR aktiviert,
dadurch wird im Monitor 80% vom Menü gesperrt, Bildeinstellung geht überhaupt nicht mehr. 
Man kann nur noch Freesync, an/aus und noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten einstellen.
Die Helligkeit habe ich jetzt etwas mit dem Treiber rausgeregelt, denn das ist hier im dunklen Raum schon sehr extrem hell, das geht eigentlich garnicht ohne Augenschmerzen^^


----------



## RNG_AGESA (12. Januar 2020)

die ganzen probleme hast du wegen YCb und aggressiv eingestellten "energiesparmodus" (dreht helligkeit zu tief runter (möglicherweise))

starte win neu und setzte deinen moni auf default zurück..
"energiesparmodus" auf niedrig oder aus 

edit; deaktiviere vorerst HDR um an die 80% der einstellungen zu gelangen


----------



## JoM79 (12. Januar 2020)

HDR aus, ist bei dem Monitor eh nicht zu gebrauchen.
YCbCr ist ein anderes Bildaufbauverfahren. 
Am PC nutzt man normalerweise RGB, deswegen haben fast alle Monitore auch RGB Panel.


----------



## Rallyesport (12. Januar 2020)

Moment mal langsam für den Rallysport 
Also egal was ich am Monitor vorher eingestellt habe, wenn ich HDR auswähle in Windows verstellt sich der Monitor sofort und ist dann im HDR Modus, also entweder kann ich ihn händisch einstellen und kein HDR nutzen,
oder ich nutze HDR und habe somit keine Handhabe mehr, was die Bildeinstellung des Monitors betrifft.
Im HDR Modus habe ich eigentlich genau das Gegenteil von zu dunklem Bild, wenn ich da im dunklen Raum auf den Monitor schaue denke ich mir brennt es die Augen aus. 
Bei RGB 4:4:4: Pixel kann ich allerdings nur 8bpc Farbtiefe auswählen, ist das so korrekt?


----------



## RNG_AGESA (12. Januar 2020)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Bei RGB 4:4:4: Pixel kann ich allerdings nur 8bpc Farbtiefe auswählen, ist das so korrekt?


sollte so stimmen. 


Rallyesport schrieb:


> Achso was auch noch nervig ist, es schaut aus als würde der Monitor oder irgendetwas noch so ein Filter der alles extrem scharf zeichnet drüber legen, die Schrift ect ist teilweise verfärbt und extrem scharf.


finger weg von HDR und presets wie <spiele, landschaft, etcpp>



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Januar 2020)

Irgendein preset muss man nehmen, ohne geht es nicht.
Bei Asus war es meist Rennspiel oä damit man alles selber einstellen kann. 
Und wie schon gesagt, HDR aus.


----------



## Rallyesport (12. Januar 2020)

Moment Moment,
also wenn ich z.B. Landschaft nehme kann ich alles frei konfigurieren.
Allerdings sind dort die dunklen Stellen im Bild so dunkel das man nichts mehr erkennen kann. 
Da nutzt auch kein Bildschirmhelligkeit bis zum Ende hochzuballern. 
Dunkel bleibt da dunkel.
Wenn ich aber in Windows HDR auswähle habe ich ein relativ brauchbares Bild, da werden dann auch alle Farben halbwegs richtig angezeigt. 
Allerdings ist das Bild auch extrem hell.

Deswegen ich kann ja nur entweder HDR nutzen, oder die Bildpresets auf dem Monitor ohne HDR und von denen ist wie gesagt einer schlechter als der andere, also vielmehr, die sind allesamt unbrauchbar.
Das verstehe ich aber nicht, der Monitor muss doch irgendwann mal kalibriert worden sein, das kann man doch nicht für gut befinden.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (12. Januar 2020)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Moment Moment,
> also wenn ich z.B. Landschaft nehme kann ich alles frei konfigurieren.
> Allerdings sind dort die dunklen Stellen im Bild so dunkel das man nichts mehr erkennen kann.
> Da nutzt auch kein Bildschirmhelligkeit bis zum Ende hochzuballern.
> ...



umstellung auf RGB hätte eigentlich all diese falschen farben beseitigen müssen. 
ist vllt "hoher kontrast" aktiviert? 

mach doch mal bitte ein screenshot der "erweiterten anzeigeeinstellungen" 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Januar 2020)

Von YCbCr 4:4:4 auf RGB umstellen verändert die Farben nicht.

@TE
Wie sind denn nun deine Einstellungen im OSD für Sättigung, Gamma, RGB?


----------



## RNG_AGESA (12. Januar 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Von YCbCr 4:4:4 auf RGB umstellen verändert die Farben nicht.
> 
> @TE
> Wie sind denn nun deine Einstellungen im OSD für Sättigung, Gamma, RGB?



stimmt, ASUS 8-Bit ist recht egal ob YCbCr oder RGB. Den größten Unterscheid macht "Dynamischer Ausgabebereich" aus <voll - begrenzt>.  
LG 10-Bit reagiert allergisch auf YCbCr


----------



## JoM79 (12. Januar 2020)

Was für YCbCr, 4:4:4, 4:2:2 oder 4:2:0?
Zwischen RGB und YCbCr 4:4:4 gibt es optisch keinen Unterschied.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (12. Januar 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was für YCbCr, 4:4:4, 4:2:2 oder 4:2:0?
> Zwischen RGB und YCbCr 4:4:4 gibt es optisch keinen Unterschied.



4:4:4, 4:2:2 - in beiden fällen sind farben bleich, schwarz ist grau.
4:2:0 steht nicht zur wahl


----------



## JoM79 (12. Januar 2020)

Das Grau liegt an IPS, ist halt kein OLED.
Macht bei mir keinen Unterschied bei den Farben ob RGB oder YCbCr 4:4:4 und das bei mehren verschiedenen Monitoren.
Selbst YCbCr 4:2:2 12bit ist ok.


----------



## Rallyesport (12. Januar 2020)

So ich hab jetzt alles eingestellt und das Bild ist jetzt halbwegs brauchbar.
Hab RGB eingestellt und 8bit.
hab noch versucht die Monitore untereinander anzupassen was das Bild an geht, das ist aber nur begrenzt möglich.
Unterscheiden sich ja vom Panel ect. 
Das einzige was jetzt noch negativ beim ASUS ins Auge sticht sind ein paar Pixelfehler die bei weißem Bild mehr oder weniger sichtbar sind. 
Im normalen Betrieb fallen sie aber nicht auf. 
Habe jetzt gelesen das 144Hz Bildschirme anscheinend dazu neigen.
Da keiner im Gesichtsfeld sitzt bin ich der Ansicht besser behalten, als nen schlechteren zurück zu bekommen, oder wie sieht ihr das? 
Ich weiß halt auch nicht was man für 450€ halt erwarten kann, anscheinend nicht allzuviel^^

Achso der Landschaftmodus war auch dafür verantwortlich, warum das Bild so extrem dunkel war, in den anderen Modi mit vollem Zugriff auf die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten ist das nämlich nicht so, sondern okay.


----------



## gekipptes-Bit (12. Januar 2020)

Ich würde den Monitor zurückgeben schnellstmöglich, aber ohne Angabe der Pixelfehler.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Januar 2020)

gekipptes-Bit schrieb:


> Ich würde den Monitor zurückgeben schnellstmöglich, aber ohne Angabe der Pixelfehler.


Genau, soll sich der nächste Käufer damit rumschlagen.


----------



## Rallyesport (12. Januar 2020)

Ja und dann bekomme ich nen neuen mit neuen Pixelfehler? 
Ich weiß ja nicht wie sieht das denn aus bei euch so? 
Mein Iiyama hatte keine, bzw keine die mir aufgefallen sind bisher, dieser hier hat welche.
Wie viele haben denn WQHD 144Hz Displays so im Normalfall?


----------



## JoM79 (12. Januar 2020)

Da gibt es keinen Normalfall.


----------



## gekipptes-Bit (12. Januar 2020)

Ich hatte nur das letzte Vorführmodel mit 144Hz ergattern können beim Händler.
Ganze 3Tage alt 9€ günstiger bei voller Garantie aber garantiert ohne Pixelfehler, die dürfen sie nicht vorführen im Laden.


----------



## JoM79 (13. Januar 2020)

Toll, wie oft willst du das noch erzählen?
Mein Monitor war 70€ günstiger und hat als einzigen Makel nen Subpixelfehler, den man zu 99% nicht sieht.
Interessiert hier auch Keinen.


----------



## Rallyesport (13. Januar 2020)

Ich glaube ich behalte ihn... 
ich bin jemand der weniger Interesse daran hat immer alles durch die gegend zu schicken um dann was schlimmeres zurück zu bekommen


----------



## JoM79 (13. Januar 2020)

Wenn du zufrieden bist, ist das auch völlig richtig so.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Januar 2020)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wie sieht das denn aus bei euch so? ?



Ich habe bei Mindfatory mit Pixelprüfung bestellt.


----------



## JoM79 (13. Januar 2020)

Wow, 30€ zum Fenster rausgeschmissen.


----------



## Rallyesport (14. Januar 2020)

Mal noc hne doofe Frage,
ich habe zum HDR ausprobieren mal Bf V Runtergeladen und sobald ich HDR einschalte, habe ich üble Grafikfehler,
das Bild wird erstmal sehr dunkel und Farb und Kontrastarm und flackert, bzw auch mit extremen Bildstörungen.
Da stimmt ja auch etwas nicht?


----------



## JoM79 (14. Januar 2020)

Müsste ich mal mit meinem Gigabyte ausprobieren.
Hab das bis jetzt nur mit nem Acer X27 und Asus XG43Q gestestet.
Da lief das einwandfrei.


----------



## Rallyesport (14. Januar 2020)

Also die Grafikfehler sahen aus wie ne extrem überlastete GPU oder so, also ganz seltsam.
Wenn ich HDR aus mache läuft es aber gut und dauerhaft bei über 100FPS. 
Könnte es am Kabel liegen? 
Wobei ich aber nicht mehr viel teureres kaufen kann.


----------



## hungerkobold (4. Juli 2020)

Moin Leute,

ich komme grade von 'ner Facebook Gruppe, da hatte jemand Stress mit dem 
'Asus TUF Gaming VG32V'.
Da der Besitzer angegeben hatte, dass dieses spezielle Modell über einen HDMI 2.0 und einen Displayport 1.2 Anschluss verfügt, bin ich doch etwas verwundert. Vielleicht ist noch ein Besitzer hier und kann das bestätigen. 

Warum auch immer Asus das machen sollte (Kosten?), dann hätte ich einen Erklärungsansatz für die vollkommen unterschiedlichen Probleme hinsichtlich schwarzer Bildschirme, wegfallende Optionen, absaufende grau/schwarztöne, zu helles Bild, Pixelfehler, etc...

Man kann bei diesem Monitor nur 
1440p   60 Hz mit HDR (HDMI 2.0) ODER 
1440p 144 Hz ohne HDR (DP1. 2)  ODER evtl 
1080p 144 Hz HDR über einen der beiden Anschlüsse laufen lassen.
Für alle anderen Kombinationen reicht die Bandbreite nicht aus und der Treiber schaltet, um selbige zu sparen, die Farbabtastung, Bittiefe oder Wiederholfrequenz herunter, falls 'HDMI Link Sicherstellung' im AMD Treiber aktiviert ist. Wenn nicht, oder falls DP1.2 benutzt wird, gibt's halt anderes, a normales Verhalten.
Asus hätte wohl einen DP1.3 Chip verbauen sollen.
Aber wie gesagt, das ist bis dahin nur die These...


----------



## TomyTech (19. Januar 2021)

Habe seit ein paar Tagen den Asus TUF Gaming AQ. 
Bei dem ist es tatsächlich so, 2x HDMI 2.0 und 1x Displayport 1.2.
Ich habe auf YT gesehen, das die optimale (Quasi Standart-)Einstellung der "Rennmodus" ist, das entspricht praktisch der Grundeinstellung. 
Habe bei mir aber Farbtemperatur von "Benutzer" auf "Warm" umgestellt und die Helligkeit etwas verringert.

Ich habe aber grad ein anderes Problem. 
Und zwar ist das Bild ein paar Millimeter versetzt. Ich finde aber keine Möglichkeit, die Bildposition einzustellen. 
Ich dachte das es in Windows sowas gibt, finde es aber nicht. Habe nochn etwas älteren Rechner von 2011 mit Windows 7.

Ups. ich sehe grad Thread von 2020 .
Naja, habs nu schon geschrieben, und hoffe mal, das mir trotzdem noch wer helfen kann. 

MfG Tom


----------

